

Axis Mundi – A secure, resilient, distributed and open communication platform - kbody
https://six-pack.github.io/Axis-Mundi/

======
burke
This has been the inevitable end-state of TOR-based black markets for a while
now. Neat to see someone has actually tackled it.

~~~
volaski
What part of this is tackling something that Silkroad and its friends haven't?

~~~
tedks
It's distributed, so you can't take it down without deleting every copy of the
source code.

A few other versions of this exist:

[http://slur.io/](http://slur.io/)

[https://wiki.unsystem.net/en/index.php/Main_Page](https://wiki.unsystem.net/en/index.php/Main_Page)

(I think unsystem is trying to tackle the distributed DNM problem at least but
I could be mistaken)

~~~
jsprogrammer
Does slur exist? Their GitHub repo is just a license and near-empty readme.

~~~
tedks
I guess it's vaporware at this point, good to know.

------
princetontiger
Did anyone notice the tabs in the screenshot? Weird.

~~~
Nadya
He's roleplaying as the alien from [Google's real fast] American Dad. [0]

Having questionable tabs open during screenshots is a gag. Seeing as he is an
alien, he has alien porn open.

It's a bit of humor - unfortunately it hurts my ability to take this project
seriously.

[0] [https://github.com/six-pack](https://github.com/six-pack)

------
curiousjorge
where are the webpages stored? are pieces of it distributed through all the
nodes or do each node have it's own copy? I'm trying see if there's any
potential vulnerabilities here.

